# Marijuana pipes



## larry C (Mar 5, 2019)

Have any of you guys made any marijuana pipes, (pot pipes)? A customer in Washington state is interested in having me make these for them.....I don't smoke the stuff, and know very little about it, only what some of my younger friends have told me.

I'm sure there are sources for various part, etc, etc. I'd like to make a half dozen or so and see if there's any serious interest....If anyone can get me started on the right path, I would appreciate.

Thanks y'all
Larry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 5, 2019)

You don’t have to smoke it to make it, but some psychedelic music and probably some Pink Floyd* music might help lengthen the buzz. Do they really care what wood you use or the quality of it if they are all buzzed, singing “Crimson and clover”? Over and over.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2019)

I used to make a whole bunch in Cali when I used to work at a rehearsal studio and the general guidelines I used were as follows....

Don't use toxic woods around the bowl area.
Leave a 1/4" unfinished around the bowl opening.
Make em no less than 3" ....6" or longer is good.
The bowl hole should be 5/8" - 3/4" diameter and the depth should be no less than 1/2".
Make sure they will stay upright without tipping over.
Use wood glue to glue together any pieces.
You can use hybrid blanks, but not for the bowl area.
Don't use aluminum for the bowl, but you can use it for the mouthpiece.

use google images and look for "wooden smoking bowl" and you can get some ideas of what they look like. You're only limited by your imagination.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Informative 3


----------



## larry C (Mar 5, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I used to make a whole bunch in Cali when I used to work at a rehearsal studio and the general guidelines I used were as follows....
> 
> Don't use toxic woods around the bowl area.
> Leave a 1/4" unfinished around the bowl opening.
> ...



Thank you sir......ya gotta remember, us rednecks in Lower Alabama don't smoke pot, BUT, we do drink a little moonshine occasionally....

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2019)

I don't partake anymore either. But I do have moonshine. And its yummy....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 5, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I don't partake anymore either. But I do have moonshine. And its yummy....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 5, 2019)

Hmmmm interesting topic and replies.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 5, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hmmmm interesting topic and replies.....


I ain't saying nuttin'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 5, 2019)

Did someone mentioned Herb’s name and Moonpie?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## The100road (Mar 5, 2019)

I live In western Washington. Weed stores are starting to take over Starbucks on just about every corner it seems like. 

I might know one or two people that could test a pipe for you.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 5, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> I ain't saying nuttin'



You can get brownies and cookies with nuts in it.......nuttin’s impossible.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## larry C (Mar 5, 2019)

The100road said:


> I live In western Washington. Weed stores are starting to take over Starbucks on just about every corner it seems like.
> 
> I might know one or two people that could test a pipe for you.




We will be in your area for a month or so this summer, have a campground reservation at Port Townsend. I hear there is a weed store on nearly every corner....I love expanding markets


----------



## Tclem (Mar 5, 2019)

larry C said:


> Thank you sir......ya gotta remember, us rednecks in Lower Alabama don't smoke pot, BUT, we do drink a little moonshine occasionally....


I know a few rednecks who do in Southwest Mississippi


----------



## Tclem (Mar 5, 2019)

The100road said:


> I live In western Washington. Weed stores are starting to take over Starbucks on just about every corner it seems like.
> 
> I might know one or two people that could test a pipe for you.


Any of them friends named Stan ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## larry C (Mar 5, 2019)

Tclem said:


> I know a few rednecks who do in Southwest Mississippi



Might have to trade some of your stuff for some of mine. I agree mine in small charred oak casks for a year or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 5, 2019)

larry C said:


> Might have to trade some of your stuff for some of mine. I agree mine in small charred oak casks for a year or so


I smoked all mine. Nothing left. Woops. Did I say that out loud

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## larry C (Mar 5, 2019)

Tclem said:


> Any of them friends named Stan ?



No, my daughter lives in Belfair, well also be seeing another retired EOD who I used to work with.


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 5, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I used to make a whole bunch in Cali when I used to work at a rehearsal studio and the general guidelines I used were as follows....
> 
> Don't use toxic woods around the bowl area.
> Leave a 1/4" unfinished around the bowl opening.
> ...



Dude, my memory is fading but as I recall we weren't so fancy dancy with our apparatus back in the "_*Olden Days"*_ but were still able to achieve some fairly optimal results.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The100road (Mar 5, 2019)

Tclem said:


> Any of them friends named Stan ?



One of them is!!!!!! But not me. My dad. Haha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> Dude, my memory is fading but as I recall we weren't so fancy dancy with our apparatus back in the "_*Olden Days"*_ but were still able to achieve some fairly optimal results.



True. Beer cans worked great in a pinch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 5, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> You can get brownies and cookies with nuts in it.......nuttin’s impossible.



My brownie's had other ingredients

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 5, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> True. Beer cans worked great in a pinch.



Rehearsal studio, “Moonpie”, Beer cans, “Purple haze*”, “Lucy in the sky with diamonds*”............I’ve got the munchies craM.....tacos, chicken wings will do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 5, 2019)

AWe Man can I say a few words? wOw Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> Rehearsal studio, “Moonpie”, Beer cans, “Purple haze*”, “Lucy in the sky with diamonds*”............I’ve got the munchies craM.....tacos, chicken wings will do.



Ah...the good ol days. Right down the corner there was a burrito stand and they made the best tacos and burritos I have ever had! That studio gave them great business....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2019)

Tclem said:


> Any of them friends named Stan ?





The100road said:


> One of them is!!!!!! But not me. My dad. Haha.



Hey.....wait a minute.....Stan.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Not to take the fun out of this or anything, but... 

Marijuana, and it's use, are legalized on a state by state basis, and it ain't legal in Alabama. Therefore you are manufacturing Drug Paraphernalia, the possession of which is a misdemeanor offense under state law. And, you just blasted your intent to do so out there on the internet, so it isn't like you can hide. 




Gooogle said:


> On first offense, *possession of drug paraphernalia* is a Class A misdemeanor carrying up to a year in prison. Any subsequent offense is a Class C felony punishable by one to ten years in prison. Delivering *paraphernalia* to a minor who is at least three years younger than you is a Class B felony carrying 2 to 20 years.
> *Birmingham, Alabama Drug Paraphernalia Lawyer :: Paraphernalia ...*
> 
> https://www.criminal-defense-attorney.info/paraphernalia-and-drug-ingredients.html




Just sayin!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 6, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Not to take the fun out of this or anything, but...
> 
> Marijuana, and it's use, are legalized on a state by state basis, and it ain't legal in Alabama. Therefore you are manufacturing Drug Paraphernalia, the possession of which is a misdemeanor offense under state law. And, you just blasted your intent to do so out there on the internet, so it isn't like you can hide.
> 
> ...



Party Pooper!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 6, 2019)

Guilty by association right? I was adviced by council that I need to rescind any of my post because I was under the influence of you guys. Anyway, according to Marc, my name is now Ken, so I will be charged under that name if the $h*t hits the fan. So glad you called me Ken at the convenient time Marc

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The100road (Mar 6, 2019)

@rocky1 I think what @larry C was really asking is are marijuana pipes any different then Tabacco pipes. Because that is what he his making. Tabacco pipes. He’s making tabocco pipes. I’m pretty sure. Tabacco pipes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Y'all might convince the judge, but... You gonna have to sell a bunch of Tabacca pipes to pay the attorney to stay out of jail, even if you do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 6, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Y'all might convince the judge, but... You gonna have to sell a bunch of Tabacca pipes to pay the attorney to stay out of jail, even if you do.



Is this consider parapharnelia, if someone pulled it off from parts of their plumbing shower fitting? 

Oh yeah, for the record I don’t own this thing.........

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2019)

You'd have to ask the arresting officer...

@Lou Currier

Lou... Would that be consider paraphernalia if it wasn't in a toolbox?


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 6, 2019)

If it was found and had residue it would be considered paraphernalia.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 6, 2019)

^I stumbled on that online and I just can't believe what people go through to feed their vices^. Hence, why I posted it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2019)

I’m hungry now

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 6, 2019)

Tclem said:


> I’m hungry now



What is inside the toilet tank? I know they are not slim Jim’s*.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2019)

Eeeewwwwww.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2019)

The100road said:


> @rocky1 I think what @larry C was really asking is are marijuana pipes any different then Tabacco pipes. Because that is what he his making. Tabacco pipes. He’s making tabocco pipes. I’m pretty sure. Tabacco pipes.



Reminds me of that song from nrbq.....wacky tobacky....lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Wild wood flower -n- my sack of seeds with a big ole smile!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> If it was found and had residue it would be considered paraphernalia.



Now that I'm not trying to look at it on my cell phone and can actually see. Court of law might require residue to convict, however that nifty wrapping job there in the middle with the thread or wire or whatever it is, clearly suggests it is not plumbing parts!


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 7, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Now that I'm not trying to look at it on my cell phone and can actually see. Court of law might require residue to convict, however that nifty wrapping job there in the middle with the thread or wire or whatever it is, clearly suggests it is not plumbing parts!



Those are guitar strings- a “g” string to be exact. You want the peace pipe (I mean plumbing pipe) to be resonant and give you a better sustain buzz. “Ace* is the place” and chasing the “white rabbit*”.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## larry C (Mar 7, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Not to take the fun out of this or anything, but...
> 
> Marijuana, and it's use, are legalized on a state by state basis, and it ain't legal in Alabama. Therefore you are manufacturing Drug Paraphernalia, the possession of which is a misdemeanor offense under state law. And, you just blasted your intent to do so out there on the internet, so it isn't like you can hide.
> 
> ...



So maybe some people smoke tobacco in little pipes?


----------



## larry C (Mar 7, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Reminds me of that song from nrbq.....wacky tobacky....lol



That's exactly right! Little bitty, tiny tobacco pipes.....after doing some research, I'm not too sure I can make enough of them to be worth the time....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 7, 2019)

larry C said:


> So maybe some people smoke tobacco in little pipes?



But, tobacco pipes are proper looking pipes and very familiar in shape and form. Those little pipes are highly suspect, especially those "make shift ones".

"What white powdery substance do you have in that fancy gadget of yours in your shirt pocket". "It's my homemade, organic sugar dispenser of course"! "What is wrong with the sugar here"?. "Well it is not home made and not organic- mine is cut properly and just gives me a great sugar buzz"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 7, 2019)

Where is @Lou Currier? This Larry guy is one of those characters that needs to be thoroughly screened and checked when passing through airport security. See that he is trying to get one on us on his response

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## larry C (Mar 7, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> Where is @Lou Currier? This Larry guy is one of those characters that needs to be thoroughly screened and checked when passing through airport security. See that he is trying to get one on us on his response



After talking to you guys.......especially since you've got the State of Alabama on my ass, I'm gonna go back to my cigars......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2019)

I still have the munchies. Y’all hush it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 7, 2019)

larry C said:


> After talking to you guys.......especially since you've got the State of Alabama on my ass, I'm gonna go back to my cigars......



Not blunts I hope

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 7, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Not to take the fun out of this or anything, but...
> 
> Marijuana, and it's use, are legalized on a state by state basis, and it ain't legal in Alabama. Therefore you are manufacturing Drug Paraphernalia, the possession of which is a misdemeanor offense under state law. And, you just blasted your intent to do so out there on the internet, so it isn't like you can hide.
> Just sayin!!



"Honest officer I am electrician, these are just clips for electrical cables"..... "Oh the feathers and beads attached to them, Oh that is just to identify the particular circuit"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## larry C (Mar 8, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 162136



How do you think we stay so happy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon66 (Mar 29, 2019)

Yes I have made some nice looking smoking pipes. In MI it has been legal for medical for years which meant everyone I know that ever had a headache.... well you know. While I don't like the stuff I have no problem with anyone doing what is legal so on principle more power to them! I made mine with covers and used only mineral oil to bring out the grain. Any fruit wood is good but stay away from toxic stuff. Screens you can buy cheap. I sold a few as "smoking" pipes and what people did with them I don't know about. Didn't make much $ selling any since buyers had other priorities for $20 I guess. However I gave some as gifts to friends with "ailments" and they were happy receiving them then later even happier! Ripjack had some really good points earlier too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mark. (Apr 4, 2019)

Well Lary, You seem to know much more than I on this subject, I can't even spell the word. But I can draw You a picture. I have seen some good feed back on this subject, especially from our Friend from the Far West Coast. I wasn't into wood turning in the late 60s & 70s but I did make some very good power hitters out of corn cobs. Note the corn off the cobs were broken down to a liquid as clear as the water was that came from a copper coil. Both the corn cob pipe, & the liquid corn would deliver a kick a-- thumper that would take You on a trip but We never had to leave the Farm. Then again like I said, I can't spell the word but I can draw You a Pretty Picture. Was I Finished?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mark. (Apr 4, 2019)

O yea, Cotton Wood, Black Cherry, & Walnut. Be sure the moisture content of the wood is at 7% or less

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Tried one out of the old English cologne caps . Trust me not a good experience!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## larry C (Apr 4, 2019)

Mark. said:


> Well Lary, You seem to know much more than I on this subject, I can't even spell the word. But I can draw You a picture. I have seen some good feed back on this subject, especially from our Friend from the Far West Coast. I wasn't into wood turning in the late 60s & 70s but I did make some very good power hitters out of corn cobs. Note the corn off the cobs were broken down to a liquid as clear as the water was that came from a copper coil. Both the corn cob pipe, & the liquid corn would deliver a kick a-- thumper that would take You on a trip but We never had to leave the Farm. Then again like I said, I can't spell the word but I can draw You a Pretty Picture. Was I Finished?




I hear ya, Mark, I do enjoy the liquid corn sqeezings also.....got a fairly good stash, but it doesn't last long around me....lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mark. (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey Larry, gotta question for Ya. When You started Your Stash, did You get Tha stuff to save it?


----------



## larry C (Apr 9, 2019)

Mark. said:


> Hey Larry, gotta question for Ya. When You started Your Stash, did You get Tha stuff to save it?




I've gotta tell you my secret.......there's a company over in Texas that makes small barrels (casks) from white oak.....they char them the same as the bourbon distillers char theirs.
I buy their 5 liter casks, and "age" the moonshine for around 1 year.......when it's finished, the color is a medium/dark brown, and the taste is incredible. The carbon char takes out
a lot of the sharpness of the 'shine, there is a slight "smokey" initial taste, with a rather "sweet" after taste.....I usually have a couple casks aging, but my 'shine supplier hasn't 
delivered for awhile......I'm starting to get a mite worried!


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 9, 2019)

You might seek out some fruit wood Larry. Had a friend cut down an apple tree explicitly for that purpose. Didn't build the casks, but instead built a filter bed to run the goodies through. Then double filtered it. Stuff was down right scary!! Tasted like watered down apple juice, but would burn damn near completely dry in the ash tray. Pretty blue flame!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mark. (Apr 9, 2019)

It's been 10 years & 10&1/2 months sense I have taken a drink of any kind of alcohol. I was one that didn't have enough "cents" to know when to stop. Those Pretty Little Leafs that I can't spell the name of but can draw a Perfect Picture of. I had to let it go as well & all the stuff in between the two had to go. It reached a point I was using to keep from feeling bad, not to get to feeling good. I had crossed over the line. Sorry I got off the track once again. Talking about the process of aging & curing, there's a Man that is one of the 32 people who lives in Frog Eye. His stuff could be passed off for tap water, & I ant talking about no city water either. Only that warm feeling that ya feel when it hits bottom. Now That's The Good Stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## larry C (Apr 10, 2019)

Mark. said:


> It's been 10 years & 10&1/2 months sense I have taken a drink of any kind of alcohol. I was one that didn't have enough "cents" to know when to stop. Those Pretty Little Leafs that I can't spell the name of but can draw a Perfect Picture of. I had to let it go as well & all the stuff in between the two had to go. It reached a point I was using to keep from feeling bad, not to get to feeling good. I had crossed over the line. Sorry I got off the track once again. Talking about the process of aging & curing, there's a Man that is one of the 32 people who lives in Frog Eye. His stuff could be passed off for tap water, & I ant talking about no city water either. Only that warm feeling that ya feel when it hits bottom. Now That's The Good Stuff




I'd like to meet him sumtime!


----------

